# [Rumour] Big Nintendo 3DS announcement



## Shuji1987 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nintendo will apparently be holding a Nintendo 3DS related conference on September 13th. Numerous sources have confirmed to Inside Games that there is indeed a conference taking place at that time. According to the source Nintendo is ready to show off an extremely big title at the event. Any ideas of what it may be?[/p]

Source

Soooo, pokemon grey incomming fully 3D remastered? =D


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder if the words Final and Fantasy will be involved. Hope it's not a crystal chronicals title.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 23, 2011)

It's gotta be Pokemon


----------



## indask8 (Aug 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Iwata: We are deeply sorry to announce that we are discontinuing the Nintendo 3DS to focus on the Wii-U and it's controller.



Joking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably a surprise game, or an announcement for the new systems coming to the 3DS virtual console.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 23, 2011)

a new Zelda game?
NOT A PORT OR REMAKE

a BRAND NEW ZELDA GAME


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they'll announce a new 3DS model for 2012.


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the words Final and Fantasy will be involved. Hope it's not a crystal chronicals title.


I doubt Nintendo would hold a conference for a title that's not their own.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 23, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> a new Zelda game?
> NOT A PORT OR REMAKE
> 
> a BRAND NEW ZELDA GAME


Unless it's Majora's Mask 3D.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Please be big, please be cool. I don't know what it would be, but I hope something Pokemon Colloseum like! Or a new final fantasy instalment... However, FF can ONLY be CC timeline, there is no way they would do FF XIII-2 or XIV ..


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> However, FF can ONLY be CC timeline, there is no way they would do FF XIII-2 or XIV ..


Why can it only be CC? Tactics is (now) a Nintendo game.
It can also be a spin off of a main game like Revenant Wings (if it was a spin off it'll be Fabula Nova Crystallis) or a whole new game altogether.

Anyway, it's not Square Enix related..


----------



## raulpica (Aug 23, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I think they'll announce a new 3DS model for 2012.


That would immediately kill ANY sales in the Xmas period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think they'd be stupid enough to do that. They would probably at least wait March/April for that.


----------



## dragon574444 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmmm...I'm intrigued.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he said, why would u announce a superior product to the one that you are selling when it's not coming out until next year?


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 23, 2011)

No hopes for something big.

If it's pokemon I'll be speechless


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 23, 2011)

if pokemon is involved gen 6 im buying a 3ds


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 23, 2011)

Ocarina DX, Ocarina DX. Because what we were given was rather lazy.


----------



## masterchan777 (Aug 23, 2011)

They'll announce a detachable second circle pad for the 3DS


----------



## nintendoom (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope its not the Mermaid Game, Miyamoto was talking about


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

I really hope it's a Pokemon game.
Imagine if it was a Pokemon Yellow remake!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 23, 2011)

If it's pokemon, GBAtemp will die; true story.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

Multiple sources say that Nintendo is preparing an "extremely big title"
Gamefreak mentioned a game that would surprise fans later in the year
Oh god im so excited im shaking >.>
What if it's a Pokemon MMORPG!
Or it could be the new franchise that nintendo mentioned a little last year.


----------



## Zorua (Aug 23, 2011)

Pikmin 3DS anyone? Or perhaps Metroid 3DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm tired of Pokemon announcements. -_-'


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 23, 2011)

If it's a pokemon *anything* I might very well consider leaving the gaming/homebrew communality and never coming back.

"yeay! the 12,000th pokemon game is out, it doesn't matter that it is identical to the first 11,999, gotta buy 'em all!!!"


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually it's highly likely it's the new franchise, where mermaids have been mentioned (sighs)


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 23, 2011)

*cough*  Super Smash Bros. *cough*


----------



## Ikki (Aug 23, 2011)

And then they announce a title they already announced but didn't give the release date and we all facepalm.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 23, 2011)

For some reason, I have a feeling that Nintendo is going to revive an old game, or something like that. I just feel like they aren't going to announce the release of something like Pokemon or anything, but something that will literally surprise us, in a good way...


----------



## DDJM (Aug 23, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Soooo, pokemon grey incomming fully 3D remastered? =D



Urban Champion 2?


----------



## Icealote (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a new line of Imagine series LOL


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 23, 2011)

What they _should_ do is a super gameboy support to they gameboy vc downloads.


----------



## Keylogger (Aug 23, 2011)

A new Zelda game for....iPhone!!


----------



## Zorua (Aug 23, 2011)

Keylogger said:
			
		

> A new Zelda game for....iPhone!!


The title says 'Big Nintendo *3DS* announcement".....


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

New Super Mario World
Pokemon All Stars
Zelda: A new title
Super Smash Bros
Mario Party 9
Tetris3DS


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm calling new IP announcement


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> I'm calling new IP announcement


2. I'm hoping they have a new IP.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Keylogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he used the emoticons to emphasize?


----------



## SolidMario7 (Aug 23, 2011)

At I first thought Pikmin, but that has been already calmed by the Wii U. Pokemon is a possibility. But I think a 3DS Video recorder announced....Or maybe something new entirely. Eh...just my guess.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

If the anouncment goes well we can expect GBAtemp to crash.
It's part of Nintendo's diabolical plot to get rid of modding


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> If the anouncment goes well we can expect GBAtemp to crash.
> It's part of Nintendo's diabolical plot to get rid of modding


GBAtemp only crashed from pokemon games previously because there were tons of people with R4s and pokemon ROMs that needed an AP patch.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably Pokemon. Either that, or they will be announcing a deal with a 3rd Party developer like Square Enix.

After all, if they could get the next Dragon Quest on their system, it is guaranteed to sell like hot cakes in Japan.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 23, 2011)

mother 3DS compilation GO! 

Nah it will probably be a different kind of revival if even that. Maybe they will announce a pokemon MMO for 3DS or something amazing like  -censored- RPG: legend of the copyright character


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm doubting it's Pokemon Gray, it's possibly a new Mario title, it's not the new Super Smash Bros...it could be the Pokemon Wii game that was announced, but...


----------



## basher11 (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm hoping it's pokemon coliseum. that game was kick ass on the n64.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i'm hoping it's pokemon coliseum. that game was kick ass on the n64.


Do you mean on the Gamecube, or are you talking about Pokemon Stadium?  If the latter, I agree, we *NEED* another one.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh God please let it be the announcement for Pokemon Grey in full 3D! It is about time they bring Pokemon out...
Pokemon Stadium/Colosseum will be awesome too. Hope they include the ability to transfer Pokemon from older games...


----------



## omega59 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would love to zelda wind waker in 3d


----------



## iceissocold (Aug 23, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only hope Nintendo actually does an MM remake instead of a brand new Zelda on the handheld.


This big announcement may have something to do with that "massively single-player online game" patent. I was thinking the patent had to do with Animal Crossing 3DS but looking at the time of the patent and now this big announcement. They are definitely trying to win back the fans.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 23, 2011)

An extremely big title?

$10 says it's something no one cares about.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they make a remake, they better show what happens after the end of the game.  I'm not satisfied with the possible theory that Link gets killed in the Lost Woods.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 23, 2011)

Certainly not a new model so soon after a price cut, it would be a really stupid thing to do to piss off all those early adopters once more. A lot of them are already pissed off with the price decrease and the ambassador program isn't much good to them. Its Japan Nintendo so maybe no announcement of certain games being localised for NA.

There are rumblings of that MMO single player game which I would suspect be Pokemon if they're going ahead of it. A proper main entry Pokemon game is a system selling, not one system it has appeared on has been a failure. Or maybe something else that requires subscription.

Not expecting a new Zelda for the 3DS, they've yet to wrap up production on Skyward Sword and announcing a game that could be years away didn't work so well with SSB 3DS/WiiU. I even expect the Wii U to get an all new game first as they've talked about a possibility of a game on there more.

Shit I don't even think it'll be anything worth writing about, we've had many "big Nintendo announcements" that have turned out to be nothing.

This is a much better source with slightly more details:
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2011/08/23...nt-fuels-hopes/


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Meh, I'd love an MSO of Pokemon, if it were done right, that is.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm for an MSO pokemon game perhaps if you catch a pokemon in the wild, it becomes more rare than the others for everyone. Also probably price systems for pokeballs.
You could also perhaps battle simulations of other trainers.
Maybe even those in-game trade things you trade it to the trainer and he trades it to another trainer for something else, for instance. He gives you a rapidash for an onix. He gives someone else that onix for a bidoof. He gives that bidoof to someone else for a starly. You see where im going at?
The possibilities!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh you Nintendo, always having an announcement for announcement.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 23, 2011)

Me hopes it is:
a NEW pokemon game
NEW zelda title (or like other posters, MM remake)
That super mario game
SSB 3D!
i hope its the SSB 3d...


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hopefully it's a new Pokemon series (preferably not Grey), I want a new series with a new region and Pokemon, time to get 155 more out of the vault of the thousands they pre-created.  That or a 3DS Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 23, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's a new Pokemon series (preferably not Grey), I want a new series with a new region and Pokemon, time to get 155 more out of the vault of the thousands they pre-created.  That or a 3DS Pokemon Stadium.


lol, i hope its a new one too.
But GameFreak seems to be running out of ideas....


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's a new Pokemon series (preferably not Grey), I want a new series with a new region and Pokemon, time to get 155 more out of the vault of the thousands they pre-created.  That or a 3DS Pokemon Stadium.


I think you mean a new generation.

Also, I'm hoping that if there is a new Pokemon Stadium that it will be for the Wii, mainly because it's traditionally a console game.  Though that's still not "extreme" enough to warrant for an "extremely big announcement".


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said that 3 generation ago xD
Anyway it's just cause ur used to the old ones.
I like all pokemon games (of the main series)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not, when you have to make an ice cream cone and a trash bag a pokemon you know you're running out of ideas.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 23, 2011)

i'll bet it has to do with the ambassador program, maybe.
if not it's probably pokemon related, i don't really need a 3d black/white remake i rather have Pokemon Snap 3DS with gyro controls and all the newer pokemon.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't that bad.
Anyway the gameplay is still really addictive.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 23, 2011)

Would be cool if it was a Super Mario RPG 3DS!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Would be cool if it was a Super Mario RPG 3DS!


That would be nice, but I dunno if that'd warrant "an extremely big" announcement.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


considering Big N's (Or at least NoA's) stance on RPG games at the moment, i'd say i have to agree with you there.


----------



## ecko (Aug 23, 2011)

smash bros plx


----------



## MigueelDnd (Aug 23, 2011)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the words Final and Fantasy will be involved. Hope it's not a crystal chronicals title.


Why not? CC games are great. But it's thirds party so... not likely.

I hope it's a new F-Zero/Kirby/Pokémon game.
I hope we get EXACT release dates for various 3DS games (Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Kid Icarus) and I'd like an exact release date for Tales of the Abyss and Nano Assault.


----------



## _elf_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it will be a Mii game. That has online (the Massive single player online thing). But it is only my guess..


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 23, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> An extremely big title?
> 
> $10 says it's something no one cares about.


$15 

"Extreme"? Sounds overkill to mention, although who knows.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mabey a new boktai?
Mabey a sequel to Okamiden (!)?

It could be anything, I want it to be 13th of sep already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. What if its SSB, then it'll be a insta buy.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 23, 2011)

Just treat this as rumour. All Nintendo has done is announced a dedicated 3DS trade show in Tokyo on September 13th, at no point as Nintendo said it'll have a "big announcement". Other sources have said there is a big announcement, not Nintendo.

The title is very misleading and could be nothing other than rumour about this so called "big announcement" so if Nintendo just shows a some 3DS games we've already known about then don't bitch and moan that they promised otherwise.



			
				Delta517 said:
			
		

> Would be cool if it was a Super Mario RPG 3DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Nintendo's conference, not Capcom or Konami.


----------



## emigre (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm hoping for a Mario FPS.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Aug 23, 2011)

Paper Zelda


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 23, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Mabey a new boktai?
> Mabey a sequel to Okamiden (!)?
> 
> It could be anything, I want it to be 13th of sep already
> ...


You know there is already a SSB for 3DS&WiiU announced, right?


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cue two pages full of people who didn't know.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for a Mario FPS.


There aren't enough projectile powers for that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I want a Metroid in the vein of Hunters to come out for the 3DS. Majora's Mask 3DS would be nice.

I just hope it's not something stupid.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2011)

In September, they will announce that they will held an even bigger announcement in October !
It was a big news, right?

They don't know what they will talk, so they are testing users and read forums to decide which title is the most hyped to announce...

*another supposition to the topic, yeah*


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Their big announcement? "we're adding first party GBA games and all VC-N64 games to date to the 3DS Virtual Console".


----------



## nano351 (Aug 23, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Their big announcement? "we're adding first party GBA games and all VC-N64 games to date to the 3DS Virtual Console".


now we can own a graphics enhanced, 3d OoT port and the original emulated on our 3ds!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> smash bros plx



That was already announced at E3 (though they said it's very far off), so that probably isn't going to be it.


----------



## Varia (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, that ice cream pokemon is pretty awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, if they do plan a big announcment, and that big announcment is a game announcment, then most chances it's a Pokemon game, and it's probably going to use their new "patent" (the single-player mmo or whatever it is).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 23, 2011)

Super Mario All-Stars Deluxe

Contains:
SMB1 (SNES)
SMB2 (SNES)
SMB3 (SNES)
SMW (SNES)
SMW2: YI (SNES)
SM64 (N64)
SMS (GC)


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

The only games I have in mind are Pokemon and Super Smash Bros. Sure they've announced SSB but they didn't show ANYTHING about it. Then again... both of these guesses as the big game could be wrong also


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 23, 2011)

everyone is saying pokemon but i expect it to be something else.

unlikely that its a non-nintendo game so maybe its a game that has been lost for some time

must be a title already known but little is known infact so maybe mario kart, super mario and similar. unless the news says its a NEW game, i doubt tht will happen.

PS - Speculations are loved alot on gbatemp


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

i can't help but think of a zelda majora"s mask remake annoucement


----------



## sputnix (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm could it be the rumored fire emblem game... no not a very internationally popular game [unfortunately]
a new pokemon... maybe but it doesn't cater too the larger demographic of 3ds owners so no
majora's mask... I think this could be it, ocarina of time was one of the best selling games in the past few months even with the low sales of the 3ds, nintendo said if their was enough fan support and with the sales numbers of ocarina why not remake majora's mask

as for the rest of the conference it could be the rumored second thumb stick o.0


----------



## tatumanu (Aug 23, 2011)

Most probably ... Super Smash Bros or Pokemon.

What i would like .... Metroid Prime Hunters 2 or something totaly new that will blow everyone's mind, its about time Nintendo start new franchises.

The second circle pad thing seems a terrible idea from a design point of view in my opinion.


----------



## commdante (Aug 23, 2011)

Imo one of these: 

-snes ports for eshop (seriously, a res of 320+ * 240 is just asking for it. )
-Zelda: skyward sword 3DS (they're taking 3 months for a few "tweaks" O.o? )
-Metroid for 3DS (25th and no new game??)

Maybe a Pokemon SMO (or whatever they recently trademarked/copyrighted).

Or maybe just that 3DS will be Wii-U compatible as remote ... doubt that would ask for a conference though. Maybe just more titles/3rd-party announcements.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

tatumanu said:
			
		

> Most probably ... *Super Smash Bros* or Pokemon.


Why would they announce a game they already announced?


----------



## AngeloftheNight0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Most likely it will be Pokemon Grey. Reason I believe this is CoroCoro has found leaked information that the url for Pokemon Grey domain has been registered from the same company that has registered the Black & White Website.

See : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucVJPNvSeFA


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> tatumanu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it just says "show off an extremely big title" so I wouldn't count SSB out since they haven't shown anything about it yet.

EDIT: Although, a noob translation of the original article has it state they'll introduce quite a large amount of titles and not just one extremely huge title.
http://www.inside-games.jp/article/2011/08/23/51079.html

Notsurewhattobelieve


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said they haven't started working on it yet.


----------



## beenii (Aug 23, 2011)

New Metroid 2D, Castlevania 2D, or (someone can whish) Monster Hunter....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

Big Title? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I call dibs on* Super Extended Senran Kagura X2 Extreme 3D*


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but that was almost 3 months ago. All they would really have to do is show a name, logo, some pre-stills, and less than a handful of vague info to get the crowd screaming. I do remember them saying they haven't started working on it because of what they had on their plate before but I still won't be one to possibly count this out.

As I said in my other post, it may not even be one title. I wouldn't be surprised if it were just games already announced and just more gameplay and release dates.


----------



## -K1- (Aug 23, 2011)

announcing that the 3ds will have new revisions made! 2 analog sticks!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sakurai said he won't worry about it until Kid Icarus is done development.


----------



## bowser (Aug 23, 2011)

As long as it's not an announcement for Super Mario 64 3D.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well if they are gonna bring back old IPs not seen in many, how about StarTropics? When I was a kid I loved the first startropics and thought it was on bar with zelda. The only thing I ever wanted on the original game added was an items list similar to zelda's


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 23, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> And then they announce a title they already announced but didn't give the release date and we all facepalm.
> Ikr. I had the same thought when Nintendo announce something before. (I was wrong)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 23, 2011)

The legend of zelda? doki doki majo shinpan 3?


----------



## loco365 (Aug 23, 2011)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the words Final and Fantasy will be involved. Hope it's not a crystal chronicals title.


If the words Final and Fantasy are featured, they'd better have a 6 after it. Or I'll rage.


I'm curious to see what games there will be. I hope it's going to reveal the date of the Flipnote 3DS app.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh hey, I just thought of this now. Maybe it's about new software coming for the 3DS? Skype, cross game messaging, flipnote, 3D video recording and what not? Hehe, one could only hope.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 23, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Oh hey, I just thought of this now. Maybe it's about new software coming for the 3DS? Skype, cross game messaging, flipnote, 3D video recording and what not? Hehe, one could only hope.


That's a interesting way to look at it i'm sure the 3ds can handle skype and even possible the video chat part, Its also worth noting that it could be youtube related.


Also Pokemon snap 3d


----------



## nano351 (Aug 24, 2011)

beenii said:
			
		

> New Metroid 2D, Castlevania 2D, or (someone can whish) Monster Hunter....


new 2d games for 3ds would be neat!


----------



## MakiManPR (Aug 24, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not possible cuz the 3DS' cameras are crap
I'd say Nintendo noticed this and a 3DS redesign is more like it. I always said that the 3DS design looks ugly and that it needed bigger and better screens.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 24, 2011)

It's Pokémon, I'm calling it now.


----------



## Necron (Aug 24, 2011)

Jump SuperUltra Stars.... or Pokemon/Mario


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Mermaids?

I call Aquaria sequel!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 24, 2011)

Going with Pokemon on this one, just alittle to obvious.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope its monster hunter 3DS, love the game, and that would also make nintendo sell a lot of consoles in japan


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope it's pokemon but not a rehash of black/white. I hope it's entirely new/redone.


----------



## Valwin (Aug 24, 2011)

i hope is a new 3ds  or a pokemon game or heck A NEW IP


----------



## iceissocold (Aug 24, 2011)

Doesn't specify that it's a 1st party title and with the rumors of a Monster Hunter for 3DS that would help push 3DS sales to where they should be at.


----------



## bytz (Aug 24, 2011)

i hope New Super Mario World 3DS


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 24, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Big Title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Have you looked at the bonuses, sweet stuff, that cover makes me wonder if Yomi is a villain by her own will, she looks so innocent and hugably cute with that huge bowl of Ramen.  Maybe she's hiding some pretty sinister things under the veil of innocence.

Anyway if it's Pokemon Grey, I'll pass.  I want a new generation.


----------



## Keylogger (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope it's....this game for 3DS!!!




Spoiler


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 25, 2011)

Keylogger said:
			
		

> I hope it's....this game for 3DS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]-5FTJxfV3pc[/youtube]


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keylogger said:
			
		

> I hope it's....this game for 3DS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The largest game in Nintendo history./sarcasm


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 25, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Keylogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one, I laughed my ass off for sure


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 25, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> As long as it's not an announcement for Super Mario 64 3D.


Don't you mean New Super Mario 64 DS 3DS Returns


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 25, 2011)

Metroid Dread! Fuhuhuhu
just imagine any metroid game that are like super metroid with modern graphic


----------



## nintendoom (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm hoping for a SKYPE app, and an Internet Browser app. And a Pokemon game, and KID ICARUS' release date, and more FREE APPS!

oh, and please an FPS, a port of Black Ops [PC, WII, XBOX360, PS3 version], even just the zombie mode would do!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 25, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for a SKYPE app, and an Internet Browser app. And a Pokemon game, and KID ICARUS' release date, and more FREE APPS!


Video chat largely confirmed (if it's region locked to proxy I'll slap Nintendo real hard)
Internet Browser app? Don't really think it'll come.

The rest? Possible.


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 26, 2011)

"With the release to ambassadors; Earthbound Zero and Earthbound 2, we are proud to finally announce Earthbound 3D!"
That would make my day, that and Reggie getting fired. ROFL!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope they announce that suddenly the 3DSware store is going to become less restrictive and will allow for indie developers to make games for it...


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 26, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I hope they announce that suddenly the 3DSware store is going to become less restrictive and will allow for indie developers to make games for it...


In what way is it restrictive? There is no size limit and no forcing of the usage of particular 3DS functions.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

i'm betting it's the pokemon Gray remastering,or the Ruby Sapphire remakes,or some ranger/mysterydungeon/colosseum/XD sort of game


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2011)

*Locked on Serebii for news*


----------

